# Ancora problemi con cyrus-sasl[RISOLTO]

## Flonaldo

```
  configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--da

tadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--with-saslaut

hd=/var/lib/sasl2' '--with-pwcheck=/var/lib/sasl2' '--with-configdir=/etc/sasl2'

 '--with-plugindir=/usr/lib/sasl2' '--with-dbpath=/etc/sasl2/sasldb2' '--enable-

login' '--enable-ntlm' '--disable-krb4' '--disable-otp' '--disable-static' '--wi

th-openssl' '--with-pam' '--without-ldap' '--disable-gssapi' '--without-mysql' '

--disable-mysql' '--without-pgsql' '--disable-postgres' '--enable-java' '--with-

javahome=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03' '--without-authdaemond' '--disable-sql' '-

-with-dblib=berkeley' '--libdir=/usr/lib64' '--build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAG

S=-02 -march=nocona -pipe -fPIC' 'build_alias=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=x

86_64-pc-linux-gnu' --cache-file=.././config.cache --srcdir=.

configure: loading cache .././config.cache

configure: error: `CFLAGS' has changed since the previous run:

configure:   former value:  -02 -march=nocona  -pipe  -fPIC

configure:   current value: -02 -march=nocona -pipe -fPIC

configure: error: changes in the environment can compromise the build

configure: error: run `make distclean' and/or `rm .././config.cache' and start o

ver

configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for saslauthd

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/work/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.20 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 495, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.  
```

Mi da questo simpatico errore che non riesco a ricondurre a nulla! 

Vi posto anche un emerge info

```
   Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-02 -march=nocona  -pipe  -fPIC"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-02 -march=nocona  -pipe  -fPIC"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt cups eds emboss encode expat fam foomaticdb fortran gcc gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 idn imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms lzw lzw-tiff mng mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl opengl pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales xml2 xpm xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

  
```

Avete idee?

----------

## .:chrome:.

ti dico la prima cosa che mi viene in mente. poi magari non serve a niente.

cancella tutto il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage e rilancia il build (se ce la fai prova anche con /var/tmp e /tmp, ma stai attento a cosa cancelli)

----------

## Flonaldo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ti dico la prima cosa che mi viene in mente. poi magari non serve a niente.
> 
> cancella tutto il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage e rilancia il build (se ce la fai prova anche con /var/tmp e /tmp, ma stai attento a cosa cancelli)

 

ho provato prima in un modo e poi nell altro ma nulla di nulla! Sempre lo stesso errore!

----------

## .:chrome:.

un momento... ho notato adesso alcune cose molto strane:

```
System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CFLAGS="-02 -march=nocona  -pipe  -fPIC"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-02 -march=nocona  -pipe  -fPIC"
```

hai un nocona a 64 bit, fin qui ok... ma perché il profilo AMD64? e soprattutto perché hai -fPIC nelle C[XX]*FLAGS?

PIC e SSP non sono flag che devono essere impostate dall'utente!!! se il problema deriva da quelle (la probabilità è molto alta) potrebbe anche essere difficile da risolvere. potrebbe richiedere la ricompilazione di linux headers, glibc, kernel, e libtool (sempre che sia quello, il problema)

----------

## Flonaldo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> un momento... ho notato adesso alcune cose molto strane:
> 
> ```
> System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
> 
> ...

 

-fpci l'ho aggiunto io nelle cflags perchè appena tirato su il sistema avevo sempre errori di compilazione; ho letto in giro di aggiungere -fpic alle cflags ed infatti si è risolto tutto! Ha compilato da dio fino a cyrus; il profilo AMD64 penso derivi dal fatto che ho usato un live cd per AMD64; altro non esiste purtroppo

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma PIC non vedo come possa risolverti gli errori di compilazione, anzi... è più facile che te ne crei. viene usata nativamente nei profili hardened, ma lì è anche contornata da tutta una serie di altri aggeggi che completano il tutto...

per il profilo... forse dico una cazzata, ma non si può mettere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" pur usando sempre CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma PIC non vedo come possa risolverti gli errori di compilazione, anzi... è più facile che te ne crei. viene usata nativamente nei profili hardened, ma lì è anche contornata da tutta una serie di altri aggeggi che completano il tutto...
> 
> per il profilo... forse dico una cazzata, ma non si può mettere ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" pur usando sempre CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"?

 

No, ho letto che bisogna considerarla in tutto e per tutto come un archiettura AMD64; ma non saprei dirti altro; sai...c'è ancora poco a riguardo in giro!

----------

## .:chrome:.

capisco.

prova comunque a togliere -fpic e vediamo se almeno l'errore cambia

----------

## Flonaldo

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> capisco.
> 
> prova comunque a togliere -fpic e vediamo se almeno l'errore cambia

 

Macchè...nulla! Sempre lo stesso errore! Senza quel pacchettino non metto kde   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Flonaldo

Ho anche provato a compilare delle versioni precedeti ma nulla di nulla! Cosa mi consigliate?

----------

## Flonaldo

Ho risolto grazie a Peach che mi ha passato il binario, l'installazione è andata bene; forse questo particolare approccio per la risoluzione dei problemi non è certamente dei migliori ma...a mali estremi!

----------

## Peach

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Ho risolto grazie a Peach che mi ha passato il binario, l'installazione è andata bene; forse questo particolare approccio per la risoluzione dei problemi non è certamente dei migliori ma...a mali estremi!

 

si, tengo a precisare che il binario era compilato per i686.

----------

## Luca89

Non mi pare una buona idea il binario per i686, essendo a 32bit potrebbe causare problemi con i programmi a 64bit che lo richiedono, o sbaglio?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Non mi pare una buona idea il binario per i686, essendo a 32bit potrebbe causare problemi con i programmi a 64bit che lo richiedono, o sbaglio?

 

Infatti, ha causato problemi; esperimento fallito! Dovendo compilare un altro pacchetto che ora non ricordo, al momento del check di cyrus-sasl ha dato problemi ed un bell errore chiedendomi di riemergare cyrus-sasl;   :Twisted Evil:   Sono punto e a capo! Ora vi chiedo; come faccio? l'errore sinceramente non riesco proprio a capire a cosa sia dovuto...avete idee per continuare l'installazione di kde?

----------

## Peach

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> avete idee per continuare l'installazione di kde?

 

ciao, scusa ma mi è sorto un dubbio... cos'è che ti richiede l'installazione di cyrus-sasl in kde?

----------

## makoomba

pare un problema di match di stringhe

metti nel make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-02 -march=nocona -pipe -fPIC"

CXXFLAGS="-02 -march=nocona -pipe -fPIC"

```

con un spazio singolo tra le varie opzioni.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   avete idee per continuare l'installazione di kde? 
> 
> ciao, scusa ma mi è sorto un dubbio... cos'è che ti richiede l'installazione di cyrus-sasl in kde?

 

Purtroppo cyrus-sasl è richiesto da kdepim il quale a sua votla è richiesto da non ricordo chi...cmq senza cyrus-sasl non vado da nessuna parte!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> pare un problema di match di stringhe
> 
> metti nel make.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

makoomba io ti voglio bene; c'erano due spazi in più e -O2 l'avevo scritto male! E pensare che c'avevo guardato almeno 1000 volte! Ed io che pensavo avessi smesso di fare errori cosi ingenui!Vabbè...cmq RISOLTO!

----------

## makoomba

 :Wink: 

----------

